# Homemade monitor design?



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Does anyone know where I could find a design for a do-it-yerself floor monitor?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

www.loudspeakers.ca once found a good cabinet design for me. I don't know if they still do that stuff, but it's worth a try. They're in Waterloo.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Rent something you like and clone it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought some empty carpet covered MDF cabs from Princess Auto for under [email protected] I gather they were intended for 8" subwoofers for trucks or something, but they point up at a 45 degree angle and are absolutely perfect for mini floor-monitors. I understand one might have some misgivings about an 8" full-range monitor, but for anyone who simply wants to hear the singer so they don't screw up the harmonies, get yourself a quartet of these babies, stuff 'em with a decent 20W full-range speaker, and Bob's yer uncle. Solid and light to carry with built in handles and connectors.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*good tips here*

http://colomar.com/Shavano/floor_monitor_concept.html

I built one of these and it works great. Since it's a monitor, just about any good/medium quality speaker in the 10" - 12" range will work. takes about an hour to build if you know your way around a basic wood shop.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, I'm not sure how much you would be spending making your own in terms of time and money, but why not look into the Behringer speakers? I know they're known for having reliability issues but for $120.00 I think it's a good deal. 

http://www.fleetsound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=3_35_36&products_id=5025

http://www.behringer.com/S1220F/index.cfm?lang=eng


----------

